# Car Tyre Ratings



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

I need to put a couple of tyres on our Renault Clio and they are a bit expensive over here in France so I want to choose carefully and sensibly. The current tyres (and the recommended ones from Renault) are 195/50 R16 88V Michelin Energy Saver and I can understand the size bit but the 88V seems to be a bit OTT for this car as the 88 seems to be a higher weight rating and the V bit is for cars that can do up to 145mph or something equally daft!

Can I go for a lower rating and does it make much difference to the price anyway?

The Michelins over here are about 190 to 200 euro each fitted or I can buy online for 150 euro and get them fitted for about 15 euro. However, I can get different makes online form about 60 euro but the first name I recognised as I went up in cost was Hankook at about 85 euro.

The front of the car has the Michelin Energy Saver - can I go for something different on the rears and is Hankook a good make?

Are there any other cheaper makes that are recommended - I'm looking at www.allopneus.com for my prices.

Thanks in anticipation of lots of wise counsel as ever.

Regards

Brian


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I don't know about on a car but I run Hankook tyres on my M/home ok


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi must be lots of cheaper makes as Michelin is usually the most expensive.
Problem is though if a manufacturer stipulates speed and load rating this has to be adhered to. Not sure about France but in Uk Insurance companies could be awkward about this in the event of an accident and in Spain reg document for cars actually states tyre size/load index and speed rating to be used.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

As long as the size, speed rating and load index are as specified then you can use whatever tyre make you like !!

Next time you are near a new car dealership have a look at the tyres on the new cars. Odds on there will be different makes (of tyres) on identical car models!!! 

The manufacturers fit tyres from whatever (Tyre) manufacturer can supply them when they have a need for them !! (and at the best price of course)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*What Clio?*

Without knowing the Spec of the Clio (I am thinking warm hatch). I can't be specific. But, Falken ZIEX ZE-912 V rated spring to mind at around £65 each.

Renault will of course being patriotic, recommend a French Manufacturer.

Problem with the Michelin's they recommend is that. Whilst they are great as a low friction tyre on a hot day on the Autoroutes. They are lousy on ice and snow. Low friction can mean low traction.

What model, engine and Year is your Clio please?

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*mod*

Mods, can we modify and put these in wheels and tyres please?

TM


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone - it's a 2006 1.5 dCi Dynamique - it goes quite well but "Dynamique" may be pushing it a bit!

Just cost me a fair bit for LHD headlights as well but that's another story.............

Brian


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

The cheaper ones on allopneus are 

Milestone 64.90
Meteor 77.10
Maxxis 77.80
Kumho 82.90
Hankook 90.60

Michelin are 154.80 - all prices are in euros - looks like Hankook for me then.

Brian


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

babyrhino said:


> Thanks everyone - it's a 2006 1.5 dCi Dynamique - it goes quite well but "Dynamique" may be pushing it a bit!
> 
> Just cost me a fair bit for LHD headlights as well but that's another story.............
> 
> Brian


Hi Brian.
I am about to reg a RHD Grand Cherokee in France and might need to change the headlights.
Quoted €240 each from local supplier or £160 the pair delivered online.

If you checkout www.leboncoin.fr or French e-bay.

Ray.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

*Re: What Clio?*



teemyob said:


> Renault will of course being patriotic, recommend a French Manufacturer.
> TM


Perhaps some of you tyre guys in the know could shed some light on this? A lot of Euro manufacturers seem to fit Michelin tyres, despite (as you say) them being the priciest on the market. A large proportion of buyers will simply replace like-with-like. That being the case, do Michelin treat new cars as a loss-leader, selling to manufacturers at cost in order to make their margin on replacement sales?

Personally I tend to go for the next tier down price-wise....Pirelli/Goodyear/Yokahama.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Falken*



babyrhino said:


> The cheaper ones on allopneus are
> 
> Milestone 64.90
> Meteor 77.10
> ...


Not the Falkens then?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: What Clio?*



Rosbotham said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Renault will of course being patriotic, recommend a French Manufacturer.
> ...


They sell in bulk to the Manufacturers. Some get subsidies. But better still, once the Manufacturer, say for example Michelin get their tyres on the vehicles. They are more likely to get repeat sales. Especially where in France they tend to Recommend the likes of Michelin (French), ELF lubricants (was French - Now Total Fina), and so on!.

TM


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Ray

In the end I got the local garage to supply the headlights even though I could have got them about 30 euro each cheaper online as it was not entirely clear which ones I needed and I chickened out!

Anybody want a pair of Renault Clio RHD headlights?!!

TM

Are the Falken a good make - can't say I have heard of them but that means absolutely nothing!

Rosbotham

What I have found over in France is that they will only quote you for top end tyres - obviously relying on my poor French stopping me demanding "les moins cher".

Regards

Brian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Falken*



babyrhino said:


> Thanks Ray
> 
> In the end I got the local garage to supply the headlights even though I could have got them about 30 euro each cheaper online as it was not entirely clear which ones I needed and I chickened out!
> 
> ...


Falken Tyres are a Mid Range high performing Japanese tyres.

Think Yokohama, Bridgestone & Toyo.

I recommend them

TM


----------

